# is the completly crap?



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

If i buy this am i going to completly hate my life? i understand it's not fantastic but for the price im happy to learn off it. 
I just know nothing on fly gear. Any thoughts would be great. 
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/FLY-FISHING- ... 336cd2c040


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Tell us how you go with it because I might do something silly like that one day too.


----------



## Thegaff (Apr 19, 2011)

This was just the push I needed, im gona order it tonight. Will let you guys know how it is once it arrives. 
Cheers for the reply's.


----------



## mangajack (Jul 23, 2007)

As with most fly gear on the market, it comes second to a decent casting technique. Get the flow right and you can cast incredibly long on the crappiest gear.
1 Technique
2 flyline
3 rod
4 tippet
5 reel
6 backing
Anything after that is proof that you have developed an obsession that will keep you poor.


----------

